# Add your Website Link to our Website - Free Advertising



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 5, 2012)

If you would like us to link your website to our website  for reference or for breeder information for folks looking for livestock or homemade items for sale, please fill out the information below and either PM it to me or post it below. We have a special section just for BYH Member Websites. This is something I'm doing totally free for BYH members - all you have to do is fill out the info. With the submission of this information, you give us permission to include your website in our links section. It may be removed or changed at any time by you if you request we do so. Make sure that your website has contact information. If it does not, please include it with the information requested below.

Website URL:
Farm Name:
City & State:
Breeds of Poultry/Livestock you raise:

Our site:
greenfamilyfarms.webs.com


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 18, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> If you would like us to link your website to our website  for reference or for breeder information for folks looking for livestock or homemade items for sale, please fill out the information below and either PM it to me or post it below. We have a special section just for BYH Member Websites. This is something I'm doing totally free for BYH members - all you have to do is fill out the info. With the submission of this information, you give us permission to include your website in our links section. It may be removed or changed at any time by you if you request we do so. Make sure that your website has contact information. If it does not, please include it with the information requested below.
> 
> Website URL:  www.lillyslittlefarm.weebly.com
> Farm Name:    Lilly's Little Farm
> ...


thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Website URL:http://locusthavenboergoats.weebly.com/
> Farm Name:Locust Haven Beor Goats
> City & State: Harrisonburg, VA
> Breeds of Poultry/Livestock you raise: Beor and  Boer cross
> ...


thankyou, I am planning on paying for the site pretty soon, so I guess the URL will change. Not sure if weebly just links it to the new URL or not. Still learning about all this stuff.


----------

